# The North Face Outlet?



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes they are authentic. Possibly overstock or blemished.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing watsony.

Anyone know what the waterproof/breathability rating on these jackets are? Seems as though NF doesn't present this is 10/k/15k form or whatever.

Very interested in this jacket: Mens The North Face Triclimate 3 In 1 Jacket All Red Gray


----------



## watsony250 (Dec 5, 2012)

I asked them about that and here was the conversation.

Hello. I have a question regarding the Mens North Face Recco Jacket. It says
it is waterproof and breathable, and I was wondering what the
waterproof/breathability rating was exactly.

And I kid you not, here was the reply,

"It's very clearly already."

haha so I have no idea what to make of that.


----------



## watsony250 (Dec 5, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Yes they are authentic. Possibly overstock or blemished.


So you have bought a jacket from this website before?


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Not sure exactly how legit, 

"Women's North Face Outlet have grown to be warm cakes available on the market worldwide. In North Face Outlet collections, you can find all kinds of many jacket, hoodie and Gloves on sale. Made of the silky fleece, fill down and high quality nylon, the North Face Coat are also provide warmth and comfortable. Through supplies in order to designs, the actual North Face Jackets is a good option for a person.":icon_scratch:


----------



## watsony250 (Dec 5, 2012)

sangsters said:


> Not sure exactly how legit,
> 
> "Women's North Face Outlet have grown to be warm cakes available on the market worldwide. In North Face Outlet collections, you can find all kinds of many jacket, hoodie and Gloves on sale. Made of the silky fleece, fill down and high quality nylon, the North Face Coat are also provide warmth and comfortable. Through supplies in order to designs, the actual North Face Jackets is a good option for a person.":icon_scratch:


Yea I'm kind of skeptical after receiving that reply back in that email and reading stuff like this. It does says that they are 100% authentic in their FAQ though.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

i thought north face was completely waterproof... :dunno:


----------



## watsony250 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well I just ordered a jacket so we will see how this goes. Hopefully I will have it by Friday.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

i don't know if this website is legit....it ends in .net
looks like a fake website if you ask me


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

watsony250 said:


> Well I just ordered a jacket so we will see how this goes. Hopefully I will have it by Friday.


Let us know how it turns out...the deals looks great so I'd be definitely be interested in buying something too but can't deny the shadyness of that website.

Regardless, thanks for guinea-pigging this one for us watsony :thumbsup:


----------



## watsony250 (Dec 5, 2012)

Just because a site ends in .net does not necessarily mean that it's fraudulent. Also, I ended up ordering from this website North Face Outlet, Choose Your Favorite Fleece Jackets With Great Surprise!


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

It's legit. I've been to the real outlet stores and have bought stuff from it. I think most is seconds or last years stock or colors. The only thing is that they won't warranty things from the outlet. The tags may come with a line through the guarantee that is sewn to it.


----------



## watsony250 (Dec 5, 2012)

paul said:


> It's legit. I've been to the real outlet stores and have bought stuff from it. I think most is seconds or last years stock or colors. The only thing is that they won't warranty things from the outlet. The tags may come with a line through the guarantee that is sewn to it.


Have you ever bought anything online from the website? It seems like it is going to ship out of China or something so I hope everything works out.


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

Honestly, I wouldnt risk it personally


----------



## watsony250 (Dec 5, 2012)

paul said:


> Honestly, I wouldnt risk it personally


Well I decided to give it a try and already paid. Where was the outlet store that you went to?


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

Birch Run, MI. Just outside Detroit / Flint


----------



## JBamin (Oct 9, 2012)

we have an outlet store here in the Dayton Cincinnati area.. its north face ran and doesn't warrant any products. the O in the neck tag is marked black to signify its an outlet purchase. during the holidays its common for everything in the store to be an additional 40 percent off.


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

So just for giggles I went on Shop Outdoor Sports Gear & Apparel | Free Shipping at The North Face® and used the chat to ask them if it was their site or affiliated with them and the CSR said it wasn't them.

So you may want to keep an eye on your credit card statement.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have ordered from china, I just ordered a jacket on this website too. I will let you know how it works out.... Usually 2-3 weeks to get here from china.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

FYI. All of their shit is made in Vietnam. I ordered spyder shit about 6 years ago for kids and it was the real deal.....


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Pixel8tedOne said:


> So just for giggles I went on Shop Outdoor Sports Gear & Apparel | Free Shipping at The North Face® and used the chat to ask them if it was their site or affiliated with them and the CSR said it wasn't them.
> 
> So you may want to keep an eye on your credit card statement.


Something similar happened to me and a knock-off NHL jersey. Once I got the gear (not really a great knock off) I tried to return it (emails to vendor) and finally got my credit card company involved (keep the shipping slip thing, screenshots of webpage and all emails to vendor) and ended up getting the charge reversed and kept the (admittedly) crappy jersey.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

What is the consensus on The North Face outlets?

I am sure it's safe to assume some of the outlet stores are legit and some others are likely counterfeit from China.

Does anyone have a proven legit North Face outlet site?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I got my jacket today from the store posted in this thread. It is north face gear with china/Japan sizing.... XXL is equal to our usual men's large...


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I ordered from REI, took the safe route after reading about a lot of TNF knockoffs


----------

